# No Profile Picture, Help?



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Right People, Not sure why my profile picture is not showing its been like this since i registerd. Can anyone help ? Thanks


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Profile picture is not your Avatar. Upload an avatar in profile settings and you'll be golden


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha Sorted, Nice one


----------

